# Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke



## plextor123 (2. März 2008)

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage zur Fischereiabgabemarke. Wohne in Berlin, möchte in Brandenburg an einem See angeln. Wollte mir nun die Angelkarte (Raubfisch)+ Abgabemarke im Angelgeschäft kaufen . Dort sagte man mir , daß sie nur Abgabemarken für Friedfisch hätte und ich müsste so wieso die Marke in Berlin kaufen. Gibt es zwei unterschiedliche Abgabemarken ? Muß ich diese in Berlin kaufen, obwohl ich nur in Brandenburg angeln gehe? War bis letzes Jahr im DAV und habe 72 EUR / Jahr bezahlt, nun stellt sich die Frage, ob ich auch noch eine Abgabemarke benötigt hätte? Falls ja, ist es ja nochmal gut gegangen.:m

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*

1.richtig 2.auch richtig.
wie schon so oft diese auskunft:wo dein hauptwohnsitz, da muß auch dein fischereischein ausgestellt werden.da muß auch die abgabemarke gekauft werden.
die angelkarte ist immer gewässerspezifisch und das muß man vor ort oder aus einem gewässerverzeichnis klären
zu drei: sehr viel glück gehabt.


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*

Moin
Ersteinmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Du kannst die Fischereiabgabemarke in Berlin kaufen und sie gilt dann auch in Brandenburg. Du kannst sie aber auch in Brandenburg kaufen - Hauptsache du hast in irgend einem Bundesland eine Fischereiabgabe geleistet.
Im übrigen gibt es keine verschiedene Fischereiabgabe für Fried- bzw. Raubfisch
Was eine Besonderheit ist, dass du in Brandenburg zum Friedfischangeln keinen Fischereischein mehr brauchst, die Fischereiabgabe aber unabhängig davon trotzdem leisten musst. (ich glaube 12€/Jahr oder 40€/5Jahre)

|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*



esox02 schrieb:


> ...da muß auch die abgabemarke gekauft werden.



Das stimmt nicht !!! #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Ersteinmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB
> 
> Du kannst die Fischereiabgabemarke in Berlin kaufen und sie gilt dann auch in Brandenburg. Du kannst sie aber auch in Brandenburg kaufen - Hauptsache du hast in irgend einem Bundesland eine Fischereiabgabe geleistet.
> ...


jetzt muß ich dich 2 mal enttäuschen es gibt eine friedfischmarke in brandenburg seit 2 jahren.und die abgabemarke mußt du aus deinem bundesland haben wo du gemeldet bist und nicht aus irgend einem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht !!! #d


wieso bist du vlt.fiaufseher das du das so genau weist?und dann zeig mir wo das im berliner fischereigesetz steht das ich eine andere abgabemarke als berliner kaufen darf denn dann gehe ich sofort los und hole mir dort eine denn mehr geld kann ich dann nicht sparen.und alle aus unserem verein machen dann auch mit .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*

auch in brandenburg brauchst du zum friedfischangeln EINEN FISCHEREISCHEIN UND EINEN FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN.


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*



esox02 schrieb:


> jetzt muß ich dich 2 mal enttäuschen es gibt eine friedfischmarke in brandenburg seit 2 jahren.und die abgabemarke mußt du aus deinem bundesland haben wo du gemeldet bist und nicht aus irgend einem.



Ja dann sind wir halt anderer Meinung, nur das ich solche Dinger in Brandenburg verkaufen und sogar kontrollieren darf.

Ich empfehle auch mal das:
http://www.landesrecht.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=land_bb_bravors_01.c.23781.de

Im übrigen gibt es Bundesländer, in denen man keine Fischereiabgabe entrichten muss - wie sollen die den deiner Meinung nach die Möglichkeit bekommen in Brandenburg zu angeln wenn sie ihre Fischereiabgabe in ihrem Heimatbundesland entrichten müssen?

Das jeder die Fischereiabgabe in Brandenburg entrichen kann, ist so geregelt worden, damit Urlauber, die keinen Fischereischein besitzen, problemlos in BB angeln können (auf Friedfisch) bzw. das auch Angler, die zwar einen Fischereischein haben, aber keine aktiven Angler mehr sind (also in ihrem Bundesland keine Abgabe geleistet haben), in ihrem Urlaub in BB unbürokratisch auch auf Raubfisch angeln können.

#h


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*



esox02 schrieb:


> wieso bist du vlt.fiaufseher das du das so genau weist?und dann zeig mir wo das im berliner fischereigesetz steht das ich eine andere abgabemarke als berliner kaufen darf denn dann gehe ich sofort los und hole mir dort eine denn mehr geld kann ich dann nicht sparen.und alle aus unserem verein machen dann auch mit .




...ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob du die BB Marke (die ja billiger als die Berliner ist) auch als Berliner in Berlin verwenden kannst...

plextor123 schrieb eindeutig, das er in BB angeln möchte und da ist es so geregelt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*

fischereischeine anderer bundesländer werden von anderen bundesländern anerkannt wenn du in dem bundesland dein hauptwohnsitz hast.(wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil)ich bin in berlin fischereiaufseher und verkaufe angelkarten und abgabemarken im verein und auch die fischereimarke brandenburg und diverse angelkarten aus brandenburg und glaube mir ich kann mir kein fehler leisten und deswegen sind die von mir getätigten aussagen richtig denn ich habe schon einige leute zum fischereiamt geschickt die mit brandenburger fischereischein in berlin gangelt haben deren hauptwohnsitz in berlin ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*

dann muß sich plextor 123, 2 fischereischeine holen wenn er dann mal in berlin oder anders wo angeln will.denn auch in den anderen bundesländern gilt immer noch wo dein hauptwohnsitz ist das gült.deswegen wurde mein fischereischein aus sachsen-anhalt als er gerade verlängert worden ist in berlin auch nicht anerkannt weil mein hauptwohnsitz berlin war.


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*



esox02 schrieb:


> fischereischeine anderer bundesländer werden von anderen bundesländern anerkannt wenn du in dem bundesland dein hauptwohnsitz hast.(wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil)ich bin in berlin fischereiaufseher und verkaufe angelkarten und abgabemarken im verein und auch die fischereimarke brandenburg und diverse angelkarten aus brandenburg und glaube mir ich kann mir kein fehler leisten und deswegen sind die von mir getätigten aussagen richtig denn ich habe schon einige leute zum fischereiamt geschickt die mit brandenburger fischereischein in berlin gangelt haben deren hauptwohnsitz in berlin ist.



Um es nochmal klar zu sagen:
1. Zum Friedfischangeln ist in BB kein Fischereischein nötig
2. Es ist (außer an Forellen- oder Karpfenpuffs) eine Fischereiabgabe zu leisten (siehe vorheriges Posting - Link)
3. Wenn diese Fischereiabgabe schon in anderen Bundesländern geleistet wurde, braucht sie nicht in BB entrichtet werden
wenn nicht, dann siehe 2.
4. Dies gilt für BB, wie das in Berlin gehandhabt wird weiß ich nicht und hab auch keine Lust mir das jetzt anzulesen

#h


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*



esox02 schrieb:


> dann muß sich plextor 123, 2 fischereischeine holen wenn er dann mal in berlin oder anders wo angeln will.denn auch in den anderen bundesländern gilt immer noch wo dein hauptwohnsitz ist das gült.deswegen wurde mein fischereischein aus sachsen-anhalt als er gerade verlängert worden ist in berlin auch nicht anerkannt weil mein hauptwohnsitz berlin war.



Fischereischein und Fischereiabgabe sind in BB zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge und auch zwei verschiedene Scheine.
Der Fischereischein gilt wie ein Führerschein ein Leben lang und braucht auch nicht mehr wie vor zwei Jahren jährlich oder 5jährlich nachgezahlt/verlängert werden - dafür ist die Fischereiabgabe eingeführt worden


----------



## plextor123 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Benötige mal Info zur Fischereiabgabemarke*

Danke erst einmal für eure Antworten.Also werde ich mir wohl eine Abgabemarke in Berlin besorgen müssen und dann mir die Angelkarte vom See in BB . Muß nächstes Jahr (5 Jahre um) den Fischereischein erneuern/verlängern lassen und werde gleich mal dort nachfragen. Abgabemarke für Berlin ist ja bei weiten teurer als BB . Kann mir vorstellen, wenn dies egal wäre, wer würde dann noch seine Abgabemarke in Berlin kaufen ? Macht wenig Sinn , wenn ich diese auch günstiger bekommen könnte.


----------

